
Why MasterCard implements OAuth 1.0a instead of OAuth 2.0 - woranl
https://developer.mastercard.com/blog/why-mastercard-doesnt-use-oauth-20
======
woranl
Do you prefer OAuth 1.0a or OAuth 2.0? Which is more secured?

